# VR6 Turbo Project, boost line question



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi guys, 
It's been a while since my Corrado was running and I have replaced the engine and think during my re-install I may have mixed up a few boost lines. 

This is my current setup, Red being vacuum lines. 











Any glaring problems?


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd run the wastegate right off the turbo.


----------



## PIKE VRT (Mar 6, 2008)

rod_bender said:


> I'd run the wastegate right off the turbo.


 x2


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

My turbo doesn't have a nipple off it, so how would I do that?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

You have a couple of options. You can drill and tap a hole on the compressor housing; most housings have a "flat" spot where you can get a bit to take. 

Your other (and much easier) option is to get a quicktap from ATP turbo. I use this and have been since I built the setup and I have had no problems. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...de=tp&Product_Code=ATP-FTG-010&Category_Code= 

Mike


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks mike!!


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I would run the wg from the intake because that is how much boost the car is getting. The psi at the compressor outlet is slightly higher than psi at inlet plenum.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> I would run the wg from the intake because that is how much boost the car is getting. The psi at the compressor outlet is slightly higher than psi at inlet plenum.


 Yeah, but you want the wastegate to see boost from the turbo, and not vacuum from the engine, for a more accurate and faster response.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

What makes it more accurate if you have it at the turbo your showing 10 psi but only getting 9 to the motor. I want the wastegate to open when i reach the boost psi i want my motor to be getting.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Just checked tials website and looked at the instructions how to set up the wastegate. They say to hook up the wastegate to the intake manifold. Like i said that is where you receive the accurate measure of psi to the engine.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Boost signal placement is a debate... Some people say get it from the turbo... Some from the manifold... Some on the charge pipe before the throttle body... every placement has its own positive and negative effect... Basically trial and error and see where you like it the best and where its easier for you to take the signal from... 




:beer:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I would have to say that if tial is stating to run it from the intake manifold then i would assume that is the best spot. Your guess or trial and error is not as good as tials research and development. Technical information should not be a guess or an assumption.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> I would have to say that if tial is stating to run it from the intake manifold then i would assume that is the best spot. Your guess or trial and error is not as good as tials research and development. Technical information should not be a guess or an assumption.


 That's a valid point, but Tial has no clue what is inside your engine bay. There are tons of threads of debate on this, so I won't open it up again. 

Mike


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup::beer: :laugh:


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive input and ideas guys. It's great to have a site that actually will answer questions from different perspectives. 


opcorn::thumbup:


----------

